# Weaving ends AS you knit!



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

While spending waaaaaaaaaay too much time on Pinterest yesterday, I ran across a pin for weaving in ends as you knit. HOW COOL IS THIS?! It's a series of photos in a blog post, but grab some yarn and needles and follow along...it WORKS! I am thrilled to not have to tuck ends and just knit them in!

http://sockpr0n.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-weave-in-ends-while-knitting.html


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> While spending waaaaaaaaaay too much time on Pinterest yesterday, I ran across a pin for weaving in ends as you knit. HOW COOL IS THIS?! It's a series of photos in a blog post, but grab some yarn and needles and follow along...it WORKS! I am thrilled to not have to tuck ends and just knit them in!
> 
> http://sockpr0n.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-weave-in-ends-while-knitting.html


Gee, I thought everyone did it that way; I really dislike having to go back
and weave ends so always do this.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

ompuff said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > While spending waaaaaaaaaay too much time on Pinterest yesterday, I ran across a pin for weaving in ends as you knit. HOW COOL IS THIS?! It's a series of photos in a blog post, but grab some yarn and needles and follow along...it WORKS! I am thrilled to not have to tuck ends and just knit them in!
> ...


I did something similar, but would usually end up taking it out cos I'd carried it either too tight or too loose. This is different for me.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to try it.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

We call this "garbage in, garbage out"...doesn't work in the middle of a row...


----------



## bmyers3515 (Jun 4, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> While spending waaaaaaaaaay too much time on Pinterest yesterday, I ran across a pin for weaving in ends as you knit. HOW COOL IS THIS?! It's a series of photos in a blog post, but grab some yarn and needles and follow along...it WORKS! I am thrilled to not have to tuck ends and just knit them in!
> 
> http://sockpr0n.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-weave-in-ends-while-knitting.html


Thanks AuntKnitty - I have always worked them in at the end and hated it. This is terrific.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> While spending waaaaaaaaaay too much time on Pinterest yesterday, I ran across a pin for weaving in ends as you knit. HOW COOL IS THIS?! It's a series of photos in a blog post, but grab some yarn and needles and follow along...it WORKS! I am thrilled to not have to tuck ends and just knit them in!
> 
> http://sockpr0n.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-weave-in-ends-while-knitting.html


Thanks for reminding me of this AuntKnitty. This is a process I much prefer to use but don't always remember and then of course have to weave in ends !!!!! Really must try to remember this more often.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

I really like that idea- thanks for the link.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

My MIL taught me this years ago. I thought everyone did it this way. I also use the Russian join, when I'm paying attention.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I have several ways to join that I use, ie russian join for wool and braided join for all othe fibers. I will continue to use for unavoidable middle of the row joins in same colors, but will try this method for color changes and beinning of the row joins.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you so much Aunt Kitty. KP ladies are the best for showing all the links to learn something new. Hate to weave in ends after the garment is finished. I have learned so much from you ladies.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Oops, "AuntKnitty"


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

time on pintrest and knitting websites is time WELL spent!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for the link! would be great on those projects with frequent color changes...I've bookmarked it; now just have to remember to use it...


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

That is how I "catch the floats" in Fair Isle knitting. I never thought of doing that to "catch my ends." Thanks!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Pinterest is so bad. LOL... And this is cool... surely worth keeping the link. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JanMas (Feb 22, 2012)

This is the same process used in fair Isle knitting with 2 colors.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks AuntKitty! This is really neat.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

OOOOOO! Something new to try!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks AuntKitty..... saved it.


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for this - I'm working on an afghan with 7 different yarns in stripes of varying stitches and rows and am going crazy just thinking about the amount of time it's going to take me to weave in all of these ends. I'm less than half through the blanket so hopefully this technique may prove useful to the remaining portion I have left to knit!


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> We call this "garbage in, garbage out"...doesn't work in the middle of a row...


Why doesn't it work for you in the middle of a row? I have used a slightly different form of this method for years without problems, no matter where in the row it was done.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

This is how I was taught to carry two colors of yarn across a row in Nordic knits.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, never knew about this process but I'm sure going to give it a try, such a time-saver! Thank you for sharing this link


----------



## Karalee (Aug 25, 2011)

I am also in the first quarter of a 3 color afghan and wasn't aware of this technique till now! Very excited to try it!


----------



## GrannyLinda (Jan 27, 2011)

I am going to try this. I am making scarfs with many color changes and this will be great. Thanks


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks, wish I had known this before I started the mystery afghan I have all those squares to sew together and weave all those ends still I will serenely try this next time thank you again


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks AuntKitty...nice of you to post this link..
I do something very simular..and it does work...
I detest having to deal with ends when project is done.


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

Have for years worked my ends in this way!!!!


----------



## JanMas (Feb 22, 2012)

I think it is the same process as fair isle knitting where
you carry the second yarn with the left hand and weave it
over and under on the back side.


----------



## suzz353 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you a million times....that is how many ends I have carried up the sides of my knitting while still being dissatisfied with the result. Goodbye dread of color changes...


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I was on Pinterest the other nite... didn't get to bed til 5 am !


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbup: Thanks


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

I definitely need to start doing this!


----------

